# BUG REPORT: OTA timer recording fails to start if satellite recording is active?



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

My OTA timer recordings are fine if there is nothing else being recorded. If a satellite recording is in progress, the OTA timed recording will not activate. It is still in the timer list but nothing happens. If I stop the satellite recording the OTA recording will start. Any suggestions?

L145HECD-N


----------

